# Cheapest place to buy Everdrive 64 or clone in UK



## jellybeangreen2 (Jan 11, 2020)

Managed to get my hands on an original Nintendo 64 cheap. I used to own one as a kid so would like to buy an overdrive or alternative.

I'm based in the UK, just wondering if anyone knows the best and cheapest place to buy from please? Thanks


----------



## Stwert (Jan 11, 2020)

Forget the clones, stay with the originals, you could give RetroTowers a try. He’s based in the UK, I’ve been buying from him for years, very reliable.


----------



## zfreeman (Jan 11, 2020)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000535219333.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000353432135.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000369887895.html


----------



## jellybeangreen2 (Jan 11, 2020)

Stwert said:


> Forget the clones, stay with the originals, you could give RetroTowers a try. He’s based in the UK, I’ve been buying from him for years, very reliable.


Thanks. I’ve just ordered from him. V2.5. I presume it comes with the ultra CIC 2. This is required for 99% compatibility and I read as of 2015 krikzz reported all everdrives ship with ultra CIC 2, please correct me if I’m wrong.

also if anyone knows, I’m slightly confused. There are references to everdrive v3 but I can’t locate or find stock. Then I see the new x7 version? I don’t think I need them features but was just more confused if anything lol


----------



## Stwert (Jan 12, 2020)

jellybeangreen2 said:


> Thanks. I’ve just ordered from him. V2.5. I presume it comes with the ultra CIC 2. This is required for 99% compatibility and I read as of 2015 krikzz reported all everdrives ship with ultra CIC 2, please correct me if I’m wrong.
> 
> also if anyone knows, I’m slightly confused. There are references to everdrive v3 but I can’t locate or find stock. Then I see the new x7 version? I don’t think I need them features but was just more confused if anything lol




It gets confusing with the older ones, before he changed to the X naming. Basically the X7 replaced what was at the time the Everdrive 64 V3. So don't worry, if you don't need an X7, you don't need a V3, if you could find one.

As for the one you ordered, yeah it'll be a pretty recent one, RT's stock usually turns over pretty quick, I doubt he'd have any from 2015 laying around. I got mine from him and it has the CIC chip. He's a total stand up guy too, if you have any problems - not that I expect you will, give him a shout. I wouldn't have spent so much money with him over the years, or recommend him, if I didn't genuinely trust him.


----------

